# Sargent Beach Filthy



## kb03685 (Jun 27, 2012)

Took my boy fishing at Sargent 7/10-7/12 and the beach looked like a dump, trash everywhere. Do they ever clean up down there?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Not that I have ever seen.


----------



## kb03685 (Jun 27, 2012)

Planning on returning in August with relatives, hope its cleaned up somewhat or I'll be embarrassed...


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

there was a crew of about 4 guys picking up trash and dumping the trash cans around 7/9/13 I seen them. and 7/11/13 they had a maintainer packing the sand. the trash crew only picked up trash around the boat ramp and by the first entrance coming over the draw bridge. if the people that use the beach would pick up their trash it would help out and if the people wouldn't dump their house hold trash in the cans maybe more people could use them.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

It would be nice if everyone along the Mississippi didn't litter either. Quite a bit of that trash is wash up not left. Last time out at Matty we pulled a perfectly good pallet out of the surf.


----------



## kb03685 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thought there might be a county schedule each month for cleaning the beach, maybe we were there at the end of the cycle? Hope so...


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

KB County does not do much for Sargent Beach.. they have local that come out and do beach clean up once a month or so.. If people would just pick up when they are done it would look better


----------



## Hogslayer5l (Feb 15, 2013)

My cousin works on the crew that is supposed to clean it up... If you knew him you would understand y it looks like it does...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have participated in a couple of community related beach clean up days. Both had about a 40 yard dumpster full of junk, although most of it was water bottles and other floating junk. I am sure that with the recent beach enrichment, there is more traffic on the actual beach and more trash that people leave. On the average though, I would say that most of the trash floats up.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

In my opinion most of the trash is home grown. It comes down the Brazos, Colorado and makes its way into the surf.

This is in addition to the people that camp out and leave everything on the beach when they leave. This would include aluminum, plastic bottles, fireworks, bb


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I wasn't finished when I somehow hit enter.

People leave BBQ pits, jugs, diapers, wrappers, plastic bags, portable tents, hardheads, sharks, sunscreen bottles and just about anything and everything the consumer can buy. Some even bring their household trash and dump it there also. 

I think the state/counties really need to ramp up the fines for this kind of stuff. IT IS UGLY. You don't see this kind of trash in other states. Texas appears to be the king of litter. It is bad when Mississippi, Alabama and Louisiana are cleaner than we are.


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a house there and after the 4th it was literally covered in people's trash. I was disgusted and the people tht camped for 5 days at the picnic area by the boat ramp and fish cleaning station should be ashamed of there self for all the trash they left.


----------



## GForce (Aug 5, 2009)

This does seem to be a growing problem up and down the entire Texas coast.

What could someone do to get the proper authorities to do something about it?

This is a cause my wife would love to get involved in if she only knew where to start.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

There is a statewide beach clean-up every year in April. We fished Sargent that day this year and the only one I saw cleaning up anything was my crew picking up trash and tossing it in our campfire. I'm sure someone picked up a little trash along the paved road at the beach entrance. This stuff is washed up from all over the world so you can't expect a little fishing community to clean up the world's trash on miles of remote beach. 

The clean beaches are Galveston, Port A & Padre. Plenty of tourist money coming into those places to finance cleaning those beaches. Sorry, but anyone wanting clean white sand should head someplace besides dirty old fish smelling Sargent.


----------



## kb03685 (Jun 27, 2012)

Didn't necessarily need clean white sand there Paleo, but maybe not so much trash wouldn't be too much to ask of people, or maybe it is these days when we're too lazy to walk over to a garbage can...


----------

